# New Terrova



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Just stopped at boat shop and checked out the new terrova 112 they put on for me. This thing is a mini scud!!! Has anyone else seen the size of these yet . I am pumped to run that with the new 1159. Few more weeks....


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I finally got my hands on a 80lb and was impressed, could only imagine what one like that looks like.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Did you find a humminbird to.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Can't decide on one, looking for a deal somewhere and the only thing on sale anywhere is the lowrances. Maybe this weekend ill go poking around


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't know how close you are to Ravenna Marine, in Ravenna ohio but I was there tonight and they have a open house tomorrow and they are gonna have humminbird s on sale. I took my 1159 in to have it wired in and the humminbird rep just finished setting up display and told me I could of saved 200. Go figure.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

About an hour or a little over. I remember the fella at the niles show telling me about the fish fry. I have to work till 10am and then i'll head up and see what they have, may even get a deal on a trolling motor.


----------



## SEMOmikeMike (May 12, 2012)

Try BBG marine online. Make sure you call and Brian will get you set up. I just decked out my boat with Ipilot Link, 859, 999, and 5 port Ethernet. He beat everyone's price by $450 all together


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Cabelas in Michigan had 1198c for $1200 in the bargin cave last week.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

